# Costa Rica cancellation



## Keep Traveling (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone else have their Breezes Residence club cancelled for Costa Rica?


----------



## Janann (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes.  I talked to RCI, and they have assured me that it is an overall system glitch.  It should be fixed by 8 p.m. tomorrow night (4/15/16).

I haven't bought plane tickets yet, but I would have been even more upset if I had them in hand!


----------



## Pat H (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, I just did and yet they put in an ongoing search for the same thing. On the phone with RCI right now. My check in was 3/12/17 for a 3 bdr. What was yours?


----------



## Pat H (Apr 14, 2016)

I was just told that there is a problem with the inventory and someone will call/email me by the latest tomorrow. Don't like the sound of it.


----------



## klpca (Apr 14, 2016)

My April 2017 week (3 bedroom) still shows confirmed.


----------



## Conan (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up.  My March 2017 3-BR confirmed week shows now as an ongoing search for D930, hotel-size unit or larger.

The email about the ongoing search is written in the annoying fake-chipper style you get from big corporations these days:





> We’ve got your back. We are taking care of the changes below that  you’d like to make to your Ongoing Search request. Because that's what  friends do.
> Now we need to get serious for a second: Please take a  moment to review your information. If you need any further changes,  login to your account on RCI.com or give one of our RCI Guides a call.  (Also, pretty please review the additional info in this message.)
> All  you need to do now is kill time. Our genies have taken your new  information and are on the hunt, searching 24/7 to make your wishes come  true. Presto chango! We'll even send you a message in a bottle if they  find something similar we think you'd enjoy.
> Happy Travels Await,
> ...


----------



## happymum (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep, I got one too. Reservation was for a 3 bedroom next February.
 A friend stayed there this year and said that although the grounds were gorgeous, they were definitely treated as second-class citizens once they declined to attend the timeshare preview. I will try and have her write a TUG review so that we are aware of the issues. They did do a write-up for RCI.
It will be interesting to see where this is headed....

This is the header on the RCI e-mail


We're Bummed, Too
Vacation Cancellation


----------



## Keep Traveling (Apr 14, 2016)

Pat H said:


> Yes, I just did and yet they put in an ongoing search for the same thing. On the phone with RCI right now. My check in was 3/12/17 for a 3 bdr. What was yours?



Well Pat H, I hope they get this fixed.  I will be there the same week in a 3 bedroom.  Let's hope. I was actually try to book my airfare ASAP as ticket becoming available in a day or two.

KT


----------



## Pat H (Apr 14, 2016)

I read some reviews on Trip Advisor that the resort is charging $300 for the week for use of the beach club. One person said that if you take the presentation, they waive the $300 fee. They also said that the beach club charges you for a chaise in the shade. I would be very unhappy if I got there and they charged my unit $300. I think I remember a $75 charge but it wasn't per person.


----------



## happymum (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Pat, the $300 for beach club, 1 towel per person,and no mid-week cleaning are some of the issues my friend encountered.


----------



## klpca (Apr 14, 2016)

This is the noted information on my confirmation: 

_The resort is not on the beach but has access to a Beach Club. Mandatory Fee for access to the Beach Club US$50 per room, per week. Fee must be paid at Resort front desk. **Beach Club closes every year during the month of October for renovations**
Restrictions: This resort can only be confirmed once every four years. No consecutive and/or multiple reservations allowed. These rules are strictly enforced.
Contact Customer Service at grojas@breezecostarica.com
*Until further notice, Health Club is inder construction. Members are allow to use the GYM and SPA from a 3rd party vendor. The GYM has an additional fee of US$8.00 per person, per day, or US$30.00 per person, per week._

I read that as $50 total. Even if they were using the bedroom count, where does $300 come from?


----------



## Janann (Apr 14, 2016)

Conan said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  My March 2017 3-BR confirmed week shows now as an ongoing search for D930, hotel-size unit or larger.
> 
> The email about the ongoing search is written in the annoying fake-chipper style you get from big corporations these days:
> 
> ...



This doesn't sound at all like anything that RCI normally sends out.  I would bet that someone was playing around with the e-mail that was going out, wrote something humorous to entertain their co-workers, and then accidentally sent it.  If I were you I would forward it to RCI to point out the non-chalant attitude towards cancelling a long-awaited vacation.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 14, 2016)

klpca said:


> This is the noted information on my confirmation:
> 
> _The resort is not on the beach but has access to a Beach Club. Mandatory Fee for access to the Beach Club US$50 per room, per week. Fee must be paid at Resort front desk. **Beach Club closes every year during the month of October for renovations**
> Restrictions: This resort can only be confirmed once every four years. No consecutive and/or multiple reservations allowed. These rules are strictly enforced.
> ...



I didn't print my confirmation so I couldn't remember the amount. Thought maybe it was $75x4. Guess not. I sure won't be going if it's $300. Now it's too late to get something else in the Carib for winter 2017.


----------



## klpca (Apr 14, 2016)

Pat H said:


> I didn't print my confirmation so I couldn't remember the amount. Thought maybe it was $75x4. Guess not. I sure won't be going if it's $300. Now it's too late to get something else in the Carib for winter 2017.



I found this using the reprint confirmation/guest certificate link


----------



## Janann (Apr 14, 2016)

My "confirmation" says that the beach club is $50/week.

(Time will tell if it really is a confirmation.)


----------



## happymum (Apr 15, 2016)

Janann said:


> Yes.  I talked to RCI, and they have assured me that it is an overall system glitch.  It should be fixed by 8 p.m. tomorrow night (4/15/16).



To no-one's surprise, it's not.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 15, 2016)

I called today and now it will be reconfirmed on Mon. Yeah, right, like I believe that. I mentioned that I read the resort was trying to charge $300 and the rep said no, it's only $50 per unit and that if they tried to charge us that, then we should call RCI right away. I really don't want to go now.


----------



## klpca (Apr 16, 2016)

Pat H said:


> I called today and now it will be reconfirmed on Mon. Yeah, right, like I believe that. I mentioned that I read the resort was trying to charge $300 and the rep said no, it's only $50 per unit and that if they tried to charge us that, then we should call RCI right away. I really don't want to go now.



I feel the same way. I don't want to start the week with a fight about the cost to go to their beach. :annoyed:


----------



## Janann (Apr 18, 2016)

My reservation has been fixed!  What a miracle.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 18, 2016)

Janann said:


> My reservation has been fixed!  What a miracle.



Mine hasn't. What was your check in date?


----------



## Janann (Apr 18, 2016)

Mid-February, 2017.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got notification that my week 3/12/17 is confirmed again. Still says $50/week per unit for Beach Club.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Apr 18, 2016)

Me too see you there


----------



## happymum (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm good too.


----------

